# VEI contact info?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a phone # or direct website link for VEI, the fogger manufacturer?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Does anyone have a phone # or direct website link for VEI, the fogger manufacturer?


I think this is what you are looking for ... VEI website.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's it, thanks Gmacted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey K, what are you looking for?
Need a part or something?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah Jeff, I think it might be pump time. I refuse to retire the ole girl. I bought my VEI 940 before foggers were the rage.


----------

